# Moderators: Fix this please



## Smalltime20 (Aug 21, 2016)

I had to create another account, simply to post this message.

Please fix this stupid login/password thing or you run the risk of killing this forum.

There is no reason to lock out a ten year (+) contributor.

Add to that all the stupid adds, and the expanded bullcarp you have to wade thru, just to read a response to a thread, and you get a major migration elsewhere.

Flame away.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

this is a joke?
right?
funny?


----------



## Smalltime20 (Aug 21, 2016)

alpink said:


> this is a joke?
> right?
> funny?


What's so funny?

One day I come here and respond to threads, the next, I'm locked out.

Not Funny.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I'm the moderator here. But I have NO control over that part of the site. I have sent a LOT, & I do mean a LOT of messages to the ADMIN. There's also a place for moderators to send messages to ADMIN that you guys cannot see. I have gotten zero and I repeat ZERO replies back.
I'd say go to the bottom of the page where the link "CONTACT US" is & follow that to send your input. Get anyone & everyone to send messages with concerns. Because it obviously does me no good to do so by myself. 
I want you to understand I've tried to reach ADMIN since Hank sold the board. I have received absolutely NO replies. It is frustrating. I've spoken to other moderators from the other boards on HobbyTalk & they've had the same results. 
Sorry I can't better help you. Start a letter campaign & see what the masses can do. 
-FCB


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

heads up.
the site was bought because of the number of hits it gets per minute.
"guests"(non-members) have long been larger in numbers on a hit basis than members.
hits is what sells ads.
not board content or member satisfaction.
certain content is discouraged because it could be detrimental to guest hits.
this site was bought from Hank so the new owners would make more money.
simple as that.
the moderators have no control and the administrators do not care.

smalltime, many have overcome the simple password change including myself and I am challenged.

so, yes, funny? absolutely ... HILLARIOUS


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

also note that those of us who paid to help support this board get no preferential treatment to those of you who use it for free.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

FCB,
That is very sad. Guess the owners don't care if this dies. Without the posts even the guests won't come. Thanks for trying.

Charlie



fordcowboy said:


> I'm the moderator here. But I have NO control over that part of the site. I have sent a LOT, & I do mean a LOT of messages to the ADMIN. There's also a place for moderators to send messages to ADMIN that you guys cannot see. I have gotten zero and I repeat ZERO replies back.
> I'd say go to the bottom of the page where the link "CONTACT US" is & follow that to send your input. Get anyone & everyone to send messages with concerns. Because it obviously does me no good to do so by myself.
> I want you to understand I've tried to reach ADMIN since Hank sold the board. I have received absolutely NO replies. It is frustrating. I've spoken to other moderators from the other boards on HobbyTalk & they've had the same results.
> Sorry I can't better help you. Start a letter campaign & see what the masses can do.
> -FCB


----------



## Smalltime20 (Aug 21, 2016)

> smalltime, many have overcome the simple password change including myself and I am challenged.
> 
> so, yes, funny? absolutely ... HILLARIOUS


Good going there Al.

You've run off another one.

I'm done here.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

oh well!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Smalltime20 said:


> Good going there Al.
> 
> You've run off another one.
> 
> I'm done here.


Hey Smalltime20,
Please, take a Good Deep-Breath 1st....:surprise:

"I'm" about as "Technically-Dysfunctional" as you can get (but "Spell-Check" lets Me write these BIG Words "Correctly" ([email protected])...

All you have to do to get your "OLD Acct" back is; change a letter 2 a Capital (Capital S Did it..) add a # (20 Did that..) & I "Believe", adding an
"Upper-Case", "Do-Hickee" from the TOP row of your "Write'n Board" 
([email protected]#$%^&*() _+|) ..should about do it... 
ANYONE of the Folks on HERE.. will Be GLAD to Help You Out..

So, just "Lean-Back", try-stuff & Ask us w/ you can't figure out..
and be "Prepared" to "Enter"; "The Evolution Of Technology" :wink2:

FCB, & Yes, .. are some of the "Better" .."Tech-Wizards" on here...

As Far as "I" can Figure-Out. (& Mind You I'm "Senile"= Bubba (The Senile) 123..)
Most Folks, aren't "Mean" to Someone on Here.. 
Unless You have fallen into 1 or BOTH of TWO "Reasons"..

1) It's hard to say things by Writing, that CAN'T be "Misunderstood", "Misconstrued", "Misinterpreted", Ect, Yadda-Yadda......

2) "Someone" Starts a "Verbal-Attack(??)".. and like most anyone (but Me of Course..) WON'T Stand to Be; "Bullied", "Brow-Beaten", Ect

("I" was One of "Those-Kidds", that would befriend a Guy/Gal (NON-Sexist here), to "Ward-Off" Potential-Confrontations with "Bullies"...

I'm not saying this, "Because" a person "Can't" fight There OWN "Battles..
But "I" See NO-Battle to be fought.. NO-One has been "Insulted" OR "Bullied".. 
Step Out side yourself, and watch like: "A Fly On The Wall" ... 
Bet You'll SEE Many-Things "Differently" in your Life in General..

I KNOW That "I" Do... :wink2:

so just Breath, Calm-Down.. YES This Site IS; "FRUSTRATING"
to Operate @ Times ;-)

IF, ALL-Else Fails.. Just take more Zannex... I Do ;-)

My Apologies, to ANY & ALL Party's Concerned Here...
Should It Be, That "I" Have stuck MY-Nose... 
Where I Should Have Just been Silent ... 

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wink2:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bubbah,
you always see the positive side of things and do a great ambassador job of mediating.
this is an open forum and anyone is allowed to express their feelings regarding any post.
I think you did a fine job explaining how to reset a password for all those having difficulty.

this has been discussed on a couple threads and your description of how is one of the best.

I like to think of Kurt Cobains song "All Apologies"





.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Like U said Al, ;-)
it's an OPEN forum, to discus ALL sides of any issues/thoughts...
I think we can respect that, and even hold it to Our Ideals.. ;-)

heck You & "Hilltop" (Randy), have had to explain (In English & MANY a Time) 

How these New-Fangled, Thing-a-Ma-Whatcha- call-Em's... "Works"...
It's becoming a "Brave, New-World"... and Communication is its Name ;-)

BIG Thanks for ALL You, and the REST of the Members/Guests have done for Me & "Mine".. ;-)
Bubba (The Senile) 123 ;-)


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

*GUYS*
That's why they call it a Forum. :thumbsup:
Almost everyone has a opinion. :smile2: :freak:
Just try to reply to a ANY post the way you would like to be reply too. :thumbsup:
There guys on here that really know their stuff and there's guys here that don't know anything but want to learn, that to is what a open forum is all about.
Will that my 2 cents, and my opinion..:woohoo::roll::woohoo:

gt40 :wave:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

If you have an current email registered with your old account name -

1) request a new password
2) cut and paste it into the log in window
3) check the remember me box
4) log in

provided you dont delete your cookies history - this should resolve your log in issues

and if it happens again - just request another new password

if your email isnt current - there is no way to recover an old account now!


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't forget to write down your new password! As long as the cookie for this site is still there you will not have to log in, but sometimes cookies get deleted and you will need your password to log in. If you have as many passwords as I do you can use a password manager app.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

or you can just ask for another new password! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hey,
IF you have Norton-360.. Use the "VAULT" (Password Safe-Storage app)
:wink2:

as Life goes ON,, Things get even MORE Technical :surprise:
"I", Remember needing a whole ROOM of Things w/ Wires that couldn't do a Portion of w/ I'm writing This with.. (early mid 1970's) and No, I didn't take any classes with it... thought it was just an "$$$Oversized-Toy$$$"

Pete >


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Technology can both simplify and complicate your life. Now if I want to access my SS account I need to use a cell phone that does text messaging. When you need to log on SS sends a text message to your phone with a password and you have to enter that to get to your account. That system is supposed to get you greater security, as far as I am concerned it is just another pain in the neck because someone will soon figure out a hack just like they did for the credit cards that have chips.
By the way this BB is running REALLY slowly today, it couldn't even keep up with my one fingered typing! I had to do this post in Word and paste it in here.


----------

